# If Ever There Was A Modder



## RevnLucky7 (3/1/14)

Some of you guys are probably aware of this guy, but if your not here's the link:

http://gepettomods.miiduu.com

I've been stalking his site for a "Slap" or "Head" or DNA20 or you know what... whatever the hell I could get my hands on. They sell out before he even links them to his site.

I can see myself being a collector of fine art mods in the near future and the fun is in getting the bloody things. I've even gone so far as to offer him $500 to make me a personalized mod and never got a reply.

EDIT: Thinking back now $500 was probably a slap in his face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (3/1/14)

Yeah I came across his website already..the dude has mad skill! I wanted to get me 1 of those leather pouches


----------

